# [Q] Can you resize the media partition?



## eszoteric (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a way to resize the media partition on the Touchpad, whether through command line or an app? It seems like I have more space on webOS and less free space on CM7.

I haven't downloaded anything to webOS and have only installed a few apps on CM7.


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you trying to add space for internal storage to use for Android? If not then the /media/internal volume is shared between Android and Webos.

In theory you could resize the /dev/store/cm-system volume you need but I have not tested this so I am not 100% sure. I am not entirely sure what you are trying to do.

Can you provide the output of running 'lvs' from WebosQuickInstall, tools, device command line?


----------



## eszoteric (Oct 20, 2011)

I understand it better now. The touchpad allots X amount of media storage that is evenly shared between webOS and CM7. So yes my intention is to take some internal storage (not from the media partition) to use for Android.

I'll run lvs from wOSQI when I get home and provide the output.


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

eszoteric said:


> I understand it better now. The touchpad deals allots X amount of media storage that is evenly shared between webOS and CM7. So yes my intention is to take some internal storage (not from the media partition) to use for Android.
> 
> I'll run lvs from from wOSQI when I get home and provide the output.


The only issue is that if you do not have another install like Ubuntu Chroot in Webos then you would not probably have space to allocate without "borrowing" from the media LV.

The media LV is the largest logical volume on the touchpad.

Based on this, unless you absolutely need the space and would not like to use the fake sdcard which mounts to /media/internal then I would tell you that it is safer to leave everything as-is.


----------



## eszoteric (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll take your advice and leave as is. Going to explore the Fake SD Card further though. Do you have any links to good material on this feature? Either way thanks for your help!


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

eszoteric said:


> I'll take your advice and leave as is. Going to explore the Fake SD Card further though. Do you have any links to good material on this feature? Either way thanks for your help!


Take a look at the original thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4011-RELEASE-ALPHA2-Discussion-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port

There is some information about the sdcard and how it works in the ACME Installer readme file. It is the best place to start.

Once you understand that piece then you will have a better understanding on the other points that I referenced in my other replies.


----------



## iadefy (Nov 9, 2011)

I have xterm and ubuntu installed on TP, can anyone confirm that the following command will resize the WebOS partition by -2G and add 2G to Android? Is it safe to do so?

lvm.static lvresize -L -2000M /dev/store/media

lvm.static lvresize -L +2000M /dev/store/cm-data


----------



## ivanmmj (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to know this as well.
Actually, I want to know how to completely remove my Ubuntu chroot partition, completely remove my WebOS partition (if possible) and resize the cm-system partition a bit and put the rest of it into the media partition. I spent too much space on the Ubuntu partition and I'm running out of space... lol

EDIT: Also, do we use the SWAP partition? If not, then I'd like to get rid of that, too.


----------

